

Marvell's Plug Computer: A tiny, discrete, fully functional 5 watt Linux server - helwr
http://www.tgdaily.com/hardware-opinion/41525-marvells-plug-computer-a-tiny-discrete-fully-functional-5-watt-linux-server

======
sorbus
This is from 2009; plug computers, while extremely cool, aren't exactly news,
and have been discussed several times here before.

~~~
blacksmythe
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1443466>

